# Looking for Gamers and Games in Chicago or it's suburbs



## thedirerat (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, 

My old DM moved away and I've been itching to find a group to play with. It's been a few years, but I'd love to find some awesome people to game with. 

I have a few characters from D&D and Shadowrun, but I am up to make new ones and start new campaigns and adventures.


----------

